# New motor: merc 60/40 or yamaha 40/30



## Wood_Duck (Aug 30, 2014)

Pricing is close on these two motors. It will be repowering a 1546 all welded which currently has a 30/25 merc. With myself (240#), 24v terrova, 6gal tank, and fishing gear it struggles at 16.5-17. Add second 200ish lb adult and it can't full plane off and plows at around 9-11mph. Two people have said the 40/30 is substantially better performer than the 30/25 but I've never ran one. But more is better seems to be more sensible although I'd much rather have yamaha. The yamaha 60/40 is quite abit pricier and long shaft so it'd need a riser where the 40/30 and merc are short shafts. I know my hull width doesn't help much but it's what I have and I'd like to at least hit 20mph with me and a second person with gear. And FYI, flotation pods are on order and it is a tiller. I also will be beefing up the transom regardless.


----------



## TimV (Aug 31, 2014)

More is usually better with a jet, but water cops can get picky about a boats h.p. rating if they want. I figure a 15 46 is rated for a 25h.p. at most unless its a commercial rated hull.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Aug 31, 2014)

That's a correct assumption on the 25hp but to specify before this becomes another legality debate with over powering. I have absolutely zero concern and is no different than people cramming 70hp jet ski motors in a 12' Jon rated for 6hp. We don't have boat nazis, I can get insurance, and I'm content with such. But back on subject I will say the yamaha tiller handle is a big selling point. Merc has the big tiller kit but at a cost of $3100ish so that's never gonna happen.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 31, 2014)

Look at Tohatsu. They make a 25 and a 35 jet. 2 strokes! 35 is a 50 powerhead and the 25 is a 40 powerhead. Either one is lighter than any 4 stroke out there.
I kno ur not concerned.... but with a 25hp that has a 40 powerhead ur still legal and with the lighter weight prob much better performance than a 40/30.. They aint cheap though.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Aug 31, 2014)

Tohatsu makes one of the best if not the best motor out there hands down.


----------



## blazer02 (Aug 31, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365019#p365019 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 31 Aug 2014, 21:15[/url]"]Tohatsu makes one of the best if not the best motor out there hands down.


Will second that.Fish sometimes with a goo friend that runs a mega 25 tohatsu on a 1648 blazer.boat is pretty bare deck and small livewell but mean him both in it him in back and me on front deck both about 230 a packed cooler and around 50lb of gear it run a solid 32-34 average down river hitting 39 sometimes and 28-30 going up and probably only back 6ft of boat touching water.it extremely good on fuel and if i had the money i would be replacing my 25 Johnson with one.his dad runs one on a 1852 at probably 4mph less on average.only down side i have found is price.i got a quote a month ago for around 6700 but all the new ones have power trim i believe on them.theirs don't so i can only assume a new one with trim would only be faster yet.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Aug 31, 2014)

Heard a lot of good on them, however no local dealers for me and I do a substantial amount of engine trolling hence my reason for 4stroke to start with. Although I've never trolled with a 2 stroke, I've heard they aren't ideal with the low rpm. All the 2 strokes I've had where ran at WOT most of the time


----------



## blazer02 (Sep 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365025&sid=ef1a84ec9ba45201c7e9cbd50f0a6ae8&sid=e6093faf378d7216afcd12f11b9e1236#p365025 said:


> Wood_Duck » 31 Aug 2014, 22:19[/url]"]Heard a lot of good on them, however no local dealers for me and I do a substantial amount of engine trolling hence my reason for 4stroke to start with. Although I've never trolled with a 2 stroke, I've heard they aren't ideal with the low rpm. All the 2 strokes I've had where ran at WOT most of the time


I believe the tohatsu's have a adjust on them for low rpm trolling.my buddy that has one traded his 4 stroke in for this one sai glad he did.with the direct injection on these motors they sound and idle like a 4 stroke.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Sep 1, 2014)

Unfortunately no tohatsu dealers here though so it's Merc or Yamaha


----------



## blazer02 (Sep 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365135#p365135 said:


> Wood_Duck » 01 Sep 2014, 19:53[/url]"]Unfortunately no tohatsu dealers here though so it's Merc or Yamaha


Don't know if you wanting to travel that far but according to dealer registry they a tohatsu dealer about 70 miles from you i think.was looking back at your post and curious why you running so slow with current setup.I'm running a loaded down 1848 blazer sport floor rod box big livewell around 150lbs of gear and two guys at 230 each with a 25 horse johnson and i usually making 18-20 and my sleeve is pretty bad.just wondering if you possible have a problem somewhere.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure really. I was expecting abit more. Lip on the intake is level with the bottom of the hull, two trolling batteries are against the front deck, but it's just a slowpoke. The 30/25 4 stroke just don't seem a performer except maybe on a light riveted boat.


----------



## blazer02 (Sep 1, 2014)

Maybe some of the others chime in but if your lip is level with bottom think its a bit low.always been told and run mine with the bottom being level with the front pin in your grates.on your boat with a 30/25 i think it should run right along.I ran with a guy last week running one on a 1742 with a very rough 100 gauge bottom and he stayed right with me.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Sep 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365153#p365153 said:


> blazer02 » 39 minutes ago[/url]"]Maybe some of the others chime in but if your lip is level with bottom think its a bit low.always been told and run mine with the bottom being level with the front pin in your grates.on your boat with a 30/25 i think it should run right along.I ran with a guy last week running one on a 1742 with a very rough 100 gauge bottom and he stayed right with me.


I blocked it up to try that and it was to no avail, just abit more cavitation on high traffic days and same results in planing off.


----------



## Brian J (Sep 2, 2014)

Choosing between the Mercury and Yamaha I would, without a doubt, go with the Mercury. I am a Yamaha guy but Mercury has those 60/40s dialed in. I have a couple of friends with them and they love them.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking like the Merc is going to be the pick. Now here's my next concern. How concerned should I be about the transom. Mine is a 46" bottom all welded with .080" hull. If you look at a 1652 it's rated for a 50hp engine with only a .072" hull and 6" wider bottom which would seem to allow more flex and stress on the transom. My 30/25 lists 197lbs and the new motor lists 267lbs. From a weight perspective to me it seems like my transom should be stronger than the hull rated for an engine that size. Thicker aluminum and more narrow allowing less flex. Thoughts?


----------

